# Got this Email today (KING COBRA)



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2009)

I think its fake Just because the pic looks chopped 

What do you think??
This is what was written in the email

KING COBRA.
CAUGHT IN ARALAM FARM(AROUND 55 KM EAST OF KANNUR TOWN) IN KANNUR DISTRICT, KERALA, INDIA ON 07/MARCH/2009. 
PERSON WHO CAUGHT THE SNAKE ALIVE IS Mr. SREENATH AND HE HAS BEEN SELECTED IN THE WILDLIFE ADVENTURES CREW OF N.G.C(NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL). THEY CALL HIM AS " THE EMPEROR ".
THIS WILL BE TELECAST ON 28th MARCH 2009 at 8:30pm IST ON NGC................ 
WEIGHT: 35 Kg. Length: 3.8 Meters


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2009)

Hahaha thats so fake, would be cool though.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2009)

I no they do get big Like this but that pic just looks fake to me


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 27, 2009)

The photo wouldn't be a fake - King Cobra's get that big. I call shenanigans on the weight of it though.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 27, 2009)

I dunno theres something about the head part that just looks total fake to me lol.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 27, 2009)

Mate thats a keelback


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> The photo wouldn't be a fake - King Cobra's get that big. I call shenanigans on the weight of it though.


 
Thanks Jonno I do no they get this big but it still just dosent look right



Khagan said:


> I dunno theres something about the head part that just looks total fake to me lol.


 
This is what I'm thinking


----------



## kupper (Mar 27, 2009)

i think it is real just reported a bit more interestingly than it should be


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 27, 2009)

i dnt think he would be holding a cobra like that... would he?


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 27, 2009)

and its wild.... i would have thought it would try to KILL him/


----------



## JasonL (Mar 27, 2009)

Cobras can be held just like all other vens, yes there are risks involved but some people enjoy it. Most cobras are easily fooled, and King Cobras are more huff and puff and bite as a last resort.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 27, 2009)

The weight is one thing a bit not right,yes they get reasonably big,but i doubt its 35kg.Awesome speciemen if it is real...


----------



## missllama (Mar 27, 2009)

its the guys posture that makes me think its a fake, he just seems to be holding it and standing a bit off for it to be legit?

maby its just me but he just seems to be posing to easily while holding a 35kg snake just doesnt look right?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 27, 2009)

An average sized one from Thailand..


----------



## krefft (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty sure it's real. 
They do get that big and I've seen plenty of the snake handlers do similar things with them. I'm sure if you had a look on youtube you could find them that size. 
That photo would go straight to the pool room if it was me.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 27, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> its the guys posture that makes me think its a fake, he just seems to be holding it and standing a bit off for it to be legit?
> 
> maby its just me but he just seems to be posing to easily while holding a 35kg snake just doesnt look right?



i was thinking he must be superman to be holding it so easily!


----------



## matt86 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> The photo wouldn't be a fake - King Cobra's get that big. I call shenanigans on the weight of it though.


 
Too true lol :lol:

I've seen documentaries with some massive King Cobras... Austin Stevens was trying to kiss one on the head one time, and the thing was huge.

I've also seen them held up like that before... but I'm also skeptical of the weight... don't think it would be too greatly exaggerated but... The guy looks like your average 75-85kilo male... and the snake is approaching 1/3 of his total size... would be somewhere 20kg - 25kg I reckon. 

Gutsy bugger if it's real!


----------



## missllama (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> i was thinking he must be superman to be holding it so easily!



yea just the posture and his hands etc dont look right at all imo!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks fake, but really...it isn't beyond the relms of possibility. I'm sure we've all seen this?

[video=youtube;x7XY3dMVNhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7XY3dMVNhg[/video]


----------



## Noongato (Mar 27, 2009)

The camera can warp a pik pretty well. We have a famous photo thats won all the photo comps in the past, and its a pik of my sisters bum when bending over with a "wide load" sticker. And the camera made it all retarded looking where her bum looks rediculously huge and her feet are like specks at the bottom, almost seems like your hundreds of feet in the air looking down on a giant bum sculpture


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> We have a famous photo thats won all the photo comps in the past, and its a pik of my sisters bum when bending over with a "wide load" sticker. And the camera made it all retarded looking where her bum looks rediculously huge and her feet are like specks at the bottom, almost seems like your hundreds of feet in the air looking down on a giant bum sculpture



We'll be the judge of that! You may post it up now  :lol:


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> The camera can warp a pik pretty well. We have a famous photo thats won all the photo comps in the past, and its a pik of my sisters bum when bending over with a "wide load" sticker. And the camera made it all retarded looking where her bum looks rediculously huge and her feet are like specks at the bottom, almost seems like your hundreds of feet in the air looking down on a giant bum sculpture


 

Hehehehe picks Please:lol:


----------



## Zoltag (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like an obvious fake to me - The guy is leaning forward, standing on one foot - If he were actually holding 20-odd kilos of snake in that position, his balance would be completely off and he'd be on his way to a face plant on the ground...

He also appears to be gazing off into nowhere, or at the very best, some random spot on the back of the cobra - I would expect him to be looking at the cobras head, surely?...

There is also a big problem with the shadows, the snake doesnt appear to have one at all and the guy has some sort of weird shadow going backwards at an odd angle to the shadows cast by the background...

My guess is that the guy has gone to a snake ranch in India, and they have some sort of bluescreen setup so people can get a souvineer of themselves holding a giant cobra


----------



## mark83 (Mar 27, 2009)

fake or not it looks awesome


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 27, 2009)

They get that big. They eat reticulated pythons in their natural distribution range as well as other pythons.


----------



## cockney red (Mar 27, 2009)

We all know they can get that big, and bigger, but the pic is "fake":lol:


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> i was thinking he must be superman to be holding it so easily!


Yeah, if he were realy holding it like that he would fall over.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Mar 27, 2009)

Awsome pics regardlesssssss.......... 

Leigh


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, and a beautiful snake!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Mar 27, 2009)

it's the head thats puts me off just looks to fake


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2009)

No reason why it would be fake. They can rise 6ft off the ground and look you in the eye. after all they are the largest venomouse snake in the world.


----------



## missllama (Mar 27, 2009)

but what about the way he is posing craig, i no it might be possible to get one that big, BUT i still think its a fake because of the way he is holding it a snake of that size i dont no his posture and arms dont seem right to me


----------



## dougie210 (Mar 27, 2009)

i didnt know they caught snakes like that wearing clothes like that! lol


----------



## saratoga (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks a bit fake to me.....not so much the length but its thickness, and the thickest part of its body seems to be the front third where he has his hands....just doesn't look right. Also the light on the hood and head doesn't seem to fit in.

I know they get to that length so the photo is feasible in that regard

An image of a smaller cobra being held the same way

http://www.pbase.com/saratoga/image/106407046


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 27, 2009)

Did a look, that photo is all over the net. But all contain "discovered" images like here. No original but nor are there any site "proving" it is fake.
However this cobra is definably fake http://www.fakerubbersnakes.com/cobra.htm


----------



## jack1 (Jul 6, 2009)

they do get that big....but the head and neck area looks a lil bit strange. would a king cobra let you just hold it up in the air like that?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 6, 2009)

as if someone could hold 35kgs that easily, i vote for fake,..!!


----------

